# looking for driver for samsung D500



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

hi,,, looking for a driver or software for samsung D500 so i can tranfer my pics from the phone to pc. Found loads of drivers for it just dont know which one i need. Not sure if there are different models of the d500 but if there are, i got the old version,,, Thanks for your time dojharris


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

Do you have a cable to transfer the files? If so whats the make and number of it.

If not, buying a bluetooth dongle is definately the best option.


----------



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

I have a (USB Data Cable SAM D508) if its the correct one to transfer Pics as there another connection on the side too


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi,

I found this driver from the Samsung Fun Club, should work for yours, but you have to sign up first (should be free). Let me know how it goes.

Also once you have downloaded/installed the driver, I'd recommend samsung easy studio for transferring, its simple and a great program.


----------



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

when i run the program EasyStudio Image Editor after i installed it i get a message with a heading of (microsoft visual c++ runtime library)

"Buffer overrun detected!
Program: ...amsung\EasyStudio\Image Editor\ImageEditor.exe
A buffer overrun has been detected which has corrupted the program's
internal state. The program cannot safely continue execution and must
now be terminated."
And when i plug the phone in it just beebs constantly. Tried unistall it all and reistalling but all the same message.


----------



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

And when trying to play my PC games Toca 3, company of heroes and warhammer (dawn of war) my PC keeps crashing and restarting


----------

